# Vin number location on frame of car?



## Skylars dad (Mar 21, 2017)

I’m restoring my father‘s 1970 GTO and the Vin number that is under the windshield is not legible? where can I find the Vin number that is stamped on the frame of the car?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

On top of the frame rail behind the drivers rear tire. Hard to see even when the frame has been restored. Near impossible if not, unless the body is removed. 
May or may not be present on Baltimore cars.


----------



## Skylars dad (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

do you know If the frame was transplanted from another car??


----------

